# بيع مبادئك تكسب دهب



## eng_mohand (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أحبائي في الله ............ أسف على العنوان ولكن مش لاقي غير العنوان ده​الموضوع كله يبدأ من أيام ما كنت في السنه الآولى في كليه الهندسه , وبمرور الوقت بدأ يوضح عندي معنى مكنش مفهوم ليه في البدايه وهو يعني ايه مهندس؟ والحمد لله فهمت بعد 5 سنين في كليه هندسه أن معنى مهندس يساوي أنسان بيضيف شيء جديد , أنسان بيحل مشكله , وبمعنى أحسن المهندس هو انسان منتج ..............................لغاية هنا والكلام جميل ( زي الفل ) 
ونزلت سوق العمل وانا أحمل أجمل القيم لكلمة مهندس أجهزة طبية وأتجهت لقسم الصيانه في احدى الشركات صاحبة 10 توكيلات لاجهزة طبيه 
وبعد سنتين من العمل كمهندس صيانه شغل ليل ونهار وسفر​بدأت أقارن نفسي بيني وبين نفس اصدقائي اللي بدأوا معايه في نفس التوقيت ولكن اختاروا الشغل كمهندس مبيعات وباعوا , باعوا كلمه مهندس ولكن كسبوا الفلوس​ودلوقتي انا بسأل نفسي هو انا صح ولا هما اللي صح​هما ما شاء الله أصحاب سيارات ويمتلكوا مسكن وأصبحوا من أصحاب الارصده في البنوك . وانا حتى الان لا امتلك غير المرتب الشهري هو مش قليل أنا أعترف بذلك والحمد لله ولكن مش زي اللي اشتغل في المبيعات برغم أقترابي من الحصول على درجة الماجستير .​والنهارده بنام وأصحى على سؤال واحد بس 
هو أنا غلط 
طيب لو غلط حد ممكن يقنعني ويخليني أشتغل في المبيعات​أقسم بالله اني مش بقلل من المهندسين أخونا المشتغلين في المبيعات وهم أفضل مني أحسبهم ذلك عند الله ولا بحسدهم وربنا يزيدهم ويوفقهم يارب صادقة من قلبي.​ولكن عاوز حد يقنعني ( رجاء شاركني رأيك)​


----------



## التوزري (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اجابتك في العنوان 
ثم كن متاكد ان البيع ليس دائما و الخبرة 
في دوام و تطور


----------



## محمدناشد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ما بعرف شو اقول بس ما اعتقد انو في مشكلة بالعمل كمهندس مبيعات . بالنهاية هو عمل محترم و مشروع و الكسب منه حلال على ما اعتقد , ومالي شايف اي مشكلة بالعمل باي مجال ممكن ان الشخص يجد نفسه فيه .


----------



## totti_2020 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم eng-mohand
انا اعمل كمهندس صيانة في ال medical equipment منذ ما يقرب السنة
والحمد لله أجد نفسي في قسم الصيانة , فهو مجال يتطلب الابداع والتحليل للمشكلة ووضع الحلول
أما بالنسبة للراتب.... فمن وجهة نظري أنها ارزاق من الله
ولو كنت في قسم المبيعات لحصلت على نفس الراتب
رزق ومكتوب
ولكن يبقى ان تحاول تطوير نفسك في مجالك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معك وكلامك ليس فيه شك .

اغلب الذين يعملون في التجارة لديهم مكسب مادي كبير والتجارة (المبيعات) ليس مكسبها مضمون ( ربح وخسارة ).

لكن هناك سؤال ملّح يطرح نفسه كيف السبيل الى التجارة والربح المضمون ؟

هناك تكملة لاحقة انتظروني .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (10 أكتوبر 2008)

totti_2020 قال:


> السلام عليكم Eng-mohand
> انا اعمل كمهندس صيانة في ال Medical Equipment منذ ما يقرب السنة
> والحمد لله أجد نفسي في قسم الصيانة , فهو مجال يتطلب الابداع والتحليل للمشكلة ووضع الحلول
> أما بالنسبة للراتب.... فمن وجهة نظري أنها ارزاق من الله
> ...


 انا مع الاخ في رأيه بان الارزاق ثابتة


----------



## ملاك من الاردن (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لا ارى اي مشكلة في العمل في مجال المبيعات.الذين يعملون في هذا المجال ليسوا بعيدين هذا البعد عن الهندسة
تستطيع اخي المهندس العمل فيه مؤقتا لتحسين وضعك المادي مثلا و من ثم الرجوع للصيانة ومتابعة تطورك و نجاحك فيها.
و الرزق من عند ربنا 
المهندسة ملاك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتذر عن انقطاع الموضوع بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء حينها . 

اذن نكمل :

لكن هناك سؤال ملّح يطرح نفسه كيف السبيل الى التجارة والربح المضمون ؟

الذي يعمل في مجال المبيعات اليس لديه خبرة او اطلاع تام عن الاجهزة الطبية من اصناف وانواع ومميزات 

ومواصفات ونوعيات كما للذي يعمل في مجال الصيانة .

اذن الذي يعمل في مجال الصيانة له خبرة اوسع بكفاءة الاجهزة .

فما المانع ان تزاول الأختصاصين ( مبيعات وصيانة ) اليس يكون الربح مضمون .

لانك ستكون مرجع لكلا العملاء (الزبائن) .

اذن يأخي مهندس محمد ليس الذي يعمل في المبيعات يكسب ذهب بل الذي يعمل في الصيانة ايضا .

تقبل احترامي .

ننتظر ردك قريبا .


البغدادي


----------



## akramaliraqi (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

موضوع شيق للنقاش - على الاقل لتلطيف الجو - 
اولا اخي الكريم اعتقد ان النجاح سواء الوظيفي او المادي لايعتمد على طبيعة العمل ... ولا التخصص حيث تجد انا بدون اية شهادات او مؤهلات ولكنهم ناجحين في مجال عملهم ... وتجد ايضا اناس لديهم شهادات عليا ومؤهلات الا انهم وللاسف فاشلين في حياتهم ..
اما بالنسبة للعمل في مجال المبيعات او الصيانة فكلا المجالين مرتبطين ببعضهما لكونهما يرتكزون على المعرفة والالمام بمادئ الاجهزة ..

وشكرا
م.اكرم العراقي


----------



## ابو كاسر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

العمل في بداية حياتك المهنية في الصيانة يؤهلك للنجاح كمهندس مبيعات.وانا نادم على انني الان مهندس مبيعات.


----------



## احساس القلم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السام عليكم
القناعة كنز لا يفنى
الجميل بتخصصنا أنه يجمع أكثر من عمل بأكثر من مجال
أنا درست دبلوم هندسة طبية وبسنة التخرج من البكالوريوس وعملت بالصيانة وأخذت دورات بها
وأنا بطريقي لتكملة الماجستير بالإقتصاد وادراة المشاريع الطبية بأستراليا
بصراحة العمل لا يجبرك , المهم أن تختار ماتحب لتعمل
تحياتي


----------



## moro567 (13 فبراير 2009)

لو افتراضنا انك من البدايه اشتغلت في المبيعات ولاقيت نفسك مش موفق ومش بتحقق مبيعات كتير للشركة واصدقائك ماشيين كويس وبيحققوا مبيعات كتير في الحاله ده كنت هتقول ايه!!! ده ارزاق يا بشمهندس ومكتوب رزقك من يوم م اتولدت اصبر شويه 
لا حيله في الرزق ولا شفاعة في الموت


----------



## eng_mady (13 فبراير 2009)

الرزق ليس فى المال وحده يا باشمهندس 
وممكن تفشل لو اشتغلت مبيعات او يحص شىء او تكون الفلوس نفسها سبب فى حاجه مش كويسه للبنى ادم
السلام عليكم


----------



## blackhorse (13 فبراير 2009)

انا اجابتى هتكون مبدأى وهو ان كل مهندس صيانة يعرف يشتغل مهندس مبيعات فى يوم من الايام لكن مش كل مهندس مبيعات يقدر يشتغل مهندس صيانة وانا مع الرأى انك تاخد خبرة لفترة فى مجال الصيانة وبعد كدة تدخل مجال المبيعات بجانب الصيانة وبكدة تمسك العصا من المنتصف


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
أخي الفاضل eng mohand

طبعا بلا شك ان رأي الزملاء اللذين قالو ان هذا موضوع ارزاق من الله تعالى 
هو الرأي الصحيح 
انا كنت مقتنع برأيك في السابق جدا بل ولم اقارن بين الصيانة والمبيعات فقط
بل كنت اقارن بين تخصص الاجهزة الطبية وغيره من التخصصات​ 
وانا اتفق جدا جدا مع المهندسة ملاك في رأيها :
انه من الممكن الاتجاه المؤقت للمبيعات لتحسين الوضع المادي الحالي 
إذا كنت من عاشقين الصيانة 

وأرى أن رأي المهندس black horse جميل جدا 

وطبعا كلامي هذا ليس معناه اني والعياذ بالله اقلل من رأي باقي الزملاء 

ولكن هناك شئ انا مقتنع به تمام واتمنى ان يكون رأيي صحيحا
ان مسألة المبيعات في مجالنا ليست بعيدة عن التخصص وانها تحتاج الي مهندس طبي 
ولكنها تحتاج الى
لباقة عالية ومهارة في اقناع الشخص الذي امامك وهذه ملكة من الله تعالى يعطها لمن يشاء من عباده​وهذا لا يعد عيبا في الشخص ولكن اكيد هناك اختلاف من شخص لاخر 
والموضوع ليس بــــــمسألة بيع للمبادئ


----------

